
Notes from an Apocalypse - oli5679
https://www.lesserwrong.com/posts/iuNSrBoX2W5qHCAAo/notes-from-an-apocalypse
======
DrScump
The "apocalypse" being the "Cambrian Explosion" of 540 million years ago:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cambrian_explosion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cambrian_explosion)

